# Like chocolate syrup on a cheddarwurst



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

It's just totally frickin' awesome.

My little parking lot toy arrived about a month ago in South Dakota. Due to the odd schedules inherent to life on the road, the first real ride didn't happen until somewhere in Iowa.

We'd checked into the hotel late at night. By the looks of the empty parking lot, we were the only folks staying there.

We went through the near daily process of checking into the hotel.

"Please write down the make, model, and color of your vehicle."

"Subaru. Outback. Every."

We clunked our suitcases up the flight of stairs. This room came equipped with a Barc-a-lounger, so I was already off to a good evening.

When I looked out the window, the scene outside was nothing less than picturesque. It was drizzling, and the single flickering street lamp seemed to make every drop under it radiate. Ryan cracked open a book. I pulled out my Vans. It was the perfect night for a ride.

Ahh, the first ride.

I believe a first ride needs to be done solo - just you and your bike. No interjections of, "So, how's the new ride?" No one else setting the pace. Most importantly, there should be no one telling you to stop licking your chainstay.

Solitude was definitely the word of the evening. Looking around, everything was quiet, this being one of the benefits of being in the middle of ****ing nowhere. A handful of windows eeked out light behind their curtains. But, mostly, it was just me and the dumpsters. And my new bike. When I clicked my mp3 player on, the distant sounds of traffic were overwhelmed by the musings of the Descendants and Willie Nelson.

So began the perfect first ride. I rolled in figure eights across the parking lot and panted breathlessly through an irreppressable smile. I giggled when I fell and giggled when I didn't.

Since then, I've played in hotel parking lots across the states. I've set the alarm extra early, just so I can get out for a half hour before a work day. I've used it to blow off steam one day, and to appreciate an amazing sunset the next. I've practiced the same maneuver until my muscles quake when I try to do it just...one...more...time.

Heh. I've just come to a realization. This post was supposed to be about something. Maybe about the love of bikes, or about the unique awesomeness of that first ride, or something otherwise profound and ****. A few hundred words later, I've realized that it's all just been a long and rambly way of saying:

I love my new bike.










These are now my favorite stickers ever.










Or, maybe my second favoritest...










This was my favorite parking lot ever. It was behind our hotel, butted up next to an old town cemetery. Beautiful, really.



















And, as a result of my new bike obsession, combined with time to kill in a car, I made a totally dorky video that'd make most amatuer porn look like a Guy Ritchie flick. For some kick ass Ween-ness, turn up the speakers. Ahhh, yeah!

Riding in Circles


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Fun! You've got some skills! 

I like the long way you tell us how much you love your new bike.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

You are a riot, as usual. 

And I wish I could do that!!!


----------



## brg (Sep 7, 2004)

*that's so cool!!!*

catzilla you totally rock!

loved the video and the background music.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm not too sure about that chocolate syrup and cheddarwurst analogy (urk!), but you and that bike kick serious butt! 

Kathy ;^P


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I'm just hoping we get Catzilla for our TCC visit next summer, are you hitting the west coast at all?


----------



## dHarriet (Sep 26, 2005)

most excellentest skillz! most excelentest bike! you go girl!


----------



## andreotti_lin (Aug 31, 2006)

I like the music mix....Descendents & Willie Nelson...how eclectic!


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

formica said:


> I'm just hoping we get Catzilla for our TCC visit next summer, are you hitting the west coast at all?


This year they got rid of the East/West coast designations, which totally frickin' rocks for us. This also means that there is a 50/50 chance it'll be us. As of now, the scheduling is still in flux and we haven't heard any word about which stops we'll be hitting next year.

We drive through a number of states though, so if'n we're in your neck of the woods, we'll probably be hitting you up for a ride.

Rock on.


----------



## Mtnz2Sea (Dec 13, 2004)

*hummm*

Love the skills, the dedication, the spirit,....awesome.

But where is your schedule posted? We just had IMBA in NJ? Was that you? Darn, I was racing the H2H race series that Sunday. Do you give bike clinics or just trail mantenance?


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

Mtnz2Sea said:


> Love the skills, the dedication, the spirit,....awesome.
> 
> But where is your schedule posted? We just had IMBA in NJ? Was that you? Darn, I was racing the H2H race series that Sunday. Do you give bike clinics or just trail mantenance?


Yup, that was us in Jersey. We had a couple of fantastic stops and got to work with some really spectacular folks.

As far as the bike clinics go, we only do trail building schools. It'd be awesome if we could do an occasional skills clinic, but our schedules are jam packed. That being said, I'm always happy to let anyone play on my trials bike.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

you lick your chainstay too?





great stuff girl! awesome skills too - i can do a nose wheelie like that......except for the fact that i usually end up face planting at the end. 

rt


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

*Where did you get that bad boy, anyway?*



catzilla said:


> I love my new bike.


A few years ago, I bought a BMX bike with the intent of honing my bike handling skills. I got bit by the racing bug and now neither of my current race rigs have any way of mounting a front brake, which makes a lot of moves difficult or impossible. I was going to build up a freestyle BMXer, but I suddenly realized a trials bike would be the ideal vehicle with which to pursue my old goal. I've never seen one in a shop. Where'd you get yours? Any idea what an entry level mod goes for?

Kathy


----------



## Chelle (Mar 12, 2005)

What fun! I have a pic of me after doing a nose wheelie, but it's kinda bloody and gross.

I have to agree...love your writing style!


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

*That looks awesome!*

Catzilla, what kind of bike is that? It doesn't look like anything I've seen on the web before. I have a friend who is really into trials. I had never even heard of it before until I met him. He had taken this weird looking bike out of his garage and started doing all these awesome moves on it. My mouth just hung open and I thought, you have to be kidding me! He also does motocross trials too. The skill, balance and concentration it takes just absolutely amazes me. I would love to try it. I am also interested in getting into bmx of some sort. Now that I am older, guess I finally have to courage to relive my childhood


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

Thanks for the compliments, I really do appreciatiate 'em.

On to the bike front - This here bike is a Monty 221, an aluminum Mod trials bike. It's somewhere around intermediatish level, I suppose. There's two types of trials bikes. Mod - this is what I have, 20 inch wheels, funny looking frame, one gear. Word is that the Mods are easier to learn on as they are smaller, lighter, and have quite the standover. The other type is a Stock trials bike. These have 26" wheels and sometimes have derailluers.

From there, you just have to figure out which type suits your needs the most. The Monty is not a bike for riding to places. The gear on it is ridiculous, and even pedaling a block gets you a little winded, so if you're looking for a bike to ride around town and trick on, a Mod might not be your ticket.

They've got lots of good tips and explanations here:

http://www.trials-online.com/

I got my Monty at a place called Trialsin USA in NY. I had them send me the bike, which is a pretty typical process when getting a trials bike. Hardly any shops carry them, so you usually can't get a parking lot ride out of them before purchase.

Hope that answers some of your questions.


----------



## xjbebop (Jul 14, 2005)

wicked cool....


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

stripes said:


> Dang.. I love your writing style.. this and your article of Highway Turtles
> 
> If you ever make it out to NorCal, let us know. Btw, I'm taking up BMX as soon as they fix the bloody course here.


If that's an NBL track, I can send you a "Bring-a-Buddy" card that gets you a free event, an NBL magazine and some stickers, and signs both of us up for a drawing for other goodies. You just fill out your name and address and give it to the track when you go to your 1st event. Details at NBL.org. Just PM me with your snail-mail address if you want one.

Kathy


----------



## Capt Tripps (Jan 19, 2005)

catzilla said:


> Thanks for the compliments, I really do appreciatiate 'em.
> 
> They've got lots of good tips and explanations here:
> 
> ...


Catz, 
I remember the daze when there was a trials event at every race, and kegs of micro brew for all to enjoy, and the Monty's were first introduced  thank you for the work, the tales, and the flashback.

Awesome stuff!

happy trails~
CT


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

catzilla said:


> Word is that the Mods are easier to learn on as they are smaller, lighter, and have quite the standover.


That was what I was hoping for. If I could handle a 26"er, I'd just use my mtbike. I'm looking for something to bring back the feel of the 20" banana-seat bike of my childhood. I used to be able to ride a wheelie down the block and up the curb. Now, I can't seem to lift my front wheel more than a few inches. I realize I won't go far, distance wise, on a mod, but I'd like to develop some other skills as well.

I'll look up the folks at Trialsin USA. They're somewhere here in my home state!

Thanks for all the info!

Kathy :^D


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

Lucky said:


> That was what I was hoping for. If I could handle a 26"er, I'd just use my mtbike. I'm looking for something to bring back the feel of the 20" banana-seat bike of my childhood.


Hmm...

The thing about a mod is it doesn't feel like a 20" banana seat bike (though, those frickin' rock). It doesn't really feel like any other bike. So, if you're looking at picking up manuals or other highspeed tricks, a trials bike ain't the right tool for the job.

Trials is like yoga, but with less dolphin tattoos. It's a whole lot of doing the same manuever over and over and over and over and...

Well, you get the drift. It's about balance, practice, and coming up with new ways to answer the question, "Where's the seat?" If you're digging the idea of spending weeks or months just practicing trackstands on a funny bike with no seat, then you're in the right shop.

Another avenue to consider - I used to trick around on my old Surly 1x1. It's a steel singlespeed that was just a bit too small and a great handling bike. It had very short chainstays, so that made pulling up the front for wheelies and bunny hops easier. It fit with my riding style at the time - I'd ride the trails, then spend an hour in the parking lot practicing trackstands and pivots. It was a great do it all bike for me.

So, in conclusion, you need two new bikes. At least. And a banana seat bike. You need three new bikes.


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

catzilla said:


> Hmm...
> 
> The thing about a mod is it doesn't feel like a 20" banana seat bike (though, those frickin' rock). It doesn't really feel like any other bike. So, if you're looking at picking up manuals or other highspeed tricks, a trials bike ain't the right tool for the job.
> 
> ...


I've already got seven!

Yeah, I knew I wasn't going to get to sit down or go fast on a mod. I was thinking about the freestyle BMXer, but most of 'em are built like tanks and heavier than my 5" travel FS bike. I could custom build a lighter one, but that's gonna' get expensive building it piecemeal. Surely a mod weighs less than 30 lbs, right? The handlebars are also in very different positions relative to the front wheel on a BMX compared to the mod with it's long stem.

I want to work on my balance, wheelies, track stands, hops, turns and riding in a straight line on something really skinny without wobbling. I want to build up my balance and confidence in my bike handling skills so I have a better sense of where I am in relationship to the bike (and the ground). Right now, I wobble too much in the gate, and get really nervous when I get too much air under my wheels. Fear is what keeps me from going faster on the track. I'll like to be able to ride more techy stuff in the woods, too.

I think an hour practicing trackstands and hops and such has to be a form of meditation. I want to be one with my bike. Oommmmmmm....

Kathy


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Yeah, same here. I would also like to work on more technical things, and find the technical sections of trails the most fun for me. I don't think bmx freestyle would really be my thing at all, and while the idea of "catching air" on a bike sounds thrilling, the reality of that for me is unlikely. But I find working on a small, technical area of a trail challenging, and I guess that's what I find the most interesting about trials. Plus, I actually prefer standing on my pedals, rather than sitting. I feel more in control that way and can shift my weight around easier. Why isn't there a designated trials forum on this site? I think it'd be a great addition


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

*Chocolate and Cheese?*

Ween and Bikes? You rule.


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

Lucky said:


> I'm not too sure about that chocolate syrup and cheddarwurst analogy (urk!), but you and that bike kick serious butt!
> 
> Kathy ;^P


the music is from Chocolate and Cheese, but Ween. Here's the complete lyrics: http://www.ween.net/cc_lyrics.htm#13

Mostly Ween doesn't exactly sound like that. Like usually they're not pretending to be Mexican. It's hard to say what they usually sound like, they have a really broad range. They can be a little offensive sometimes (Like the album cover, or the sound of most of their first three albums) but they're a rocking good time. I saw them live many times, once touring with their Nashville backing band. Unbelievable.


----------

